# My Vet Prescribed Deramaxx. Experiences?



## Sweet Girl

I posted this on the Main Discussion board, but realized maybe it should be here.

My dear dog will be starting Deramaxx tomorrow. As needed, not daily. My vet suggested I should see almost immediate results on the pain, easing her limp. I am scared to death of side effects. 

My dog is 10; had all the proper blood work done. Her organs are all functioning well, indicating she should be fine with an NSAID. I'm probably just being silly - but I guess it's a bit of a harsh mental step for me. She's on a painkiller. Her pain is not going to go away. And her osteoarthritis is never going to get better. My vet suggested she may have to stop playing ball. I fear she will actually get depressed if she can't play ball.

It's so hard seeing them get old on the outside when they're still puppies at heart. 

I would love to hear any positive experiences with Deramaxx (and I guess bad ones, too, if I should be worried!).


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Many, many (tens of thosands!) of dogs do extremely well on NSAIDS like Deramax and Rimadyl. To me, the benefit of the NSAID outweighs the risk, especially when you have a conscientious vet that does the bloodwork at the proper intervals. Don't worry! Casey took Rimadyl for several years as needed. We also gave him Dasequin treats and Glycoflex3. He wasn't spry at the end, but still walking and playing on his terms.


----------



## Merlins mom

Our husky mix Rocky was on Deramaxx daily for the last year and a half of his life. He had no side effects at all and it really helped him. I know all dogs are different but we had a positive experience with it. 

I hope it helps your girl!


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper did not do well with Deramaxx, but he did do well with Rimadyl.
Keep a close look at her stools and make sure there isn't any blood in her stools. Stop the med and take her in immediately if you see any. Some dogs do better on one NSAID than another.

When Copper started taking it daily, they also prescribed a tablet(Gastralieve) to buffer his stomach. Of course, it might have just been to help pay for the vet's bass boat.

I also used a heating pad daily on Copper's hips and shoulders and it helped him a lot. You might need a heated wrap to get it around her legs, but I sure so recommend some heat too. Just like I use if (when) I overdo things.

It is so hard to watch them age on the outside, but also so sweet that they stay the same inside. I'm going to try to be the same.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I had 2 goldens react badly to Deramaxx - both were within hours and both recovered completely once the Deramaxx left their systems. Vomitting, diarrhea etc - a complete 'purge' you might say of the pills. I no longer will accept Deramaxx but know many people who have good results.

I have had good luck with Metacam and Tramadol.

I have also had dogs on pain relief for arthritis for 7 years (in the case of a GSD) and 5 years (King) with no lasting side effects other than relief of their pain and inflammation - it is a way that I find acceptable to keep them pain-free and active through their senior years. BTW: With my Rowdy he found a lot of relief with chiropractors, acupunture and adequan injections - he actually had some spinal damage in addition to arthritis in his last few years. Casey will be 10 next month, and occassionally needs Metacam.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper also had acupuncture and cold laser treatments his last few months. They made a huge difference in his mobility and quality of life.


----------



## Maggies mom

We also have had good luck with Metacam, Tramadol and Rimadyl. Our rescue wont use Deramaxx, we had a dog that died from it.... But like others have said each dog is different.


----------



## fostermom

I responded to your other thread:

When our Tess came into the rescue, she was 10 years old. She had arthritis in her hips and knees because of untreated hip displaysia and old knee injuries. She was put on a daily dose of Deramaxx. It really did help her. I always gave it to her with her breakfast so that she'd have food on her stomach. It never caused her any problems and she was on it for 2 1/2 years (until cancer took her).

I want to add that during her last year, I took her every other week for massage therapy and that really helped her, too.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am always very hesitant to reply to a question about NSAIDS because I have not had good experiences with them and my dogs. Brings up some bad feelings for me. But I do accept both sides of opinion with a open mind.

Seems like the majority of dogs tolerate them well and most vets and owners will tell you the same thing. We should be grateful for this but wary at the same time. There are some dogs that wind up with problems. Every dog is a individual and responds differently of course. It can take a few days to see an effect with a NSAID, results are not necessarily immediate or guaranteed with any particular NSAID.

We tried Deramaxx after a 10 day "wash out" period when Metacam proved to be of no effect. Day one Deramaxx (given with food) one pill, no effect. Day 2 another pill and that evening he had to go out 5 times with explosive diarrhea. Then the blood came, almost killed him after 2 pills. I did the boiled chicken and rice diet to try and control the resulting colitis. Also tried the Science ID stuff and he got very itchy from it and started licking the hair off his forearms. It was a nightmare. I got him back to normal with learning proper home cooking and it saved his life. He could no longer eat kibble. I feel this whole Deramaxx incident compromised his immune system and brought on the cancer, that is my assumption. Another member here had a dog die from Deramaxx (I forget who, sorry) Teresa may remember.

Providing comfort and relief to our beloved friends is important to us and their well being too. Long term is one thing, we have options, but after surgery? that is tough. Fiona was prescribed Rimadyl after her cyst removal by the surgeon and by day 3 had blood in her stool. What could I do? I stopped it of course and she did fine. I now know Rimadyl is no good for her.

I do not mean to scare you, trying hard to be neutral on this. IMO I think some dogs have died because people are not aware of side effects caused by NSAID's and they keep giving them. However there have been some dogs that die even when people are closing watching their dogs. Not often percentage wise, but it does happen.

Tramadol is good for pain (does nothing for inflammation) and most dogs tolerate it well. Some will stumble around while on it though (it is a opiate) I could only give it to Tucker before bedtime.

I will tell you what worked. Acupuncture by a IVAS certified vet. Did Tucker more good than any NSAID. I told Copper'sMom (Teresa) about it when things were no longer working out for her boy and it helped him a lot along with cold laser treatments. Hotel4dogs, DallasGold, Sunrise, and many other members here have seen great results with their dogs too. PG tried the cold laser treatment on her own elbow and raved about it. Give this stuff a try, seriously, don't dismiss it. Some of us had to find out about it the hard way when everything else failed. Supplements can work wonders in the younger days, but there comes a time when they just don't work anymore.

I keep a open mind about things. A combination of western and eastern medicine can work wonders for our friends quality of life.

Limiting her activity of chasing a ball around is a good idea by your vet as it keeps down the inflammation. When our dogs get older we both have to go through a adjustment period for their new lifestyle. I think is harder on us, I know it was for me.

It got to a point with Tucker where I thought a wagon would be complementary to his walk when he got tired. I missed going for long walks with my friend. He loved every minute of it and helped heal the both of us. Claire'sFreind (Erin) Meggie'sMom (Meggie) K9mom (Nugget) etc dogs have loved this too. You have a ways to go before this and I won't lie, it is hard initially but worth every moment. I and so many others here have sought out every single possible avenue to help our friends continue on with quality of life being first and foremost.



















Sorry for the novel, just passionate about the whole pain management thing. Seems like NSAID's help provide a quality of life for many dogs, just not mine. There are alternatives (Acupuncture/laser) and I suggest you seek them out.


----------



## coppers-mom

Steve - seeing Tucker's pictures was bittersweet, but oh so sweet too. What a glorious boy he was.

I am almost certain Rappwizard's dog died from Deramaxx.

Copper started Deramaxx and I changed his diet at the same time - not a good idea in hindsight. One of the two triggered a very bad case of pancreatitis and he almost died. I had to take him to the ER twice and have him hospitalized for 5 days. No definite answer on which factor triggered the pancreatitis, but it was very scary and very expensive ($1700+).

He tolerated Rimadyl as long as he stayed on a lower dose than recommended. When they increased his dose, he had blood in his stool. Please keep a very, very close eye on her stools while using NSAID'S.

Copper started acupuncture and laser therapy in August based on GoldenCamper and others recommendation. The improvement was immediate - evident as we were leaving the office after the first visit. We never did get to a maintenance level on the those treatments, since cancer got him first.

Copper took Tramadol very seldom. It made him too drunk to walk so we didn't use it much and mostly at bedtime as GC did with Tucker.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I am almost certain Rappwizard's dog died from Deramaxx.


Thanks Teresa, found the post I was thinking of, it was back when I was trying to get you to try acupuncture with Copper. God bless that boy:heartbeat

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...center/81106-advice-please-2.html#post1180989


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - thank you all. I have read every single word - and I appreciate all the good and the bad. 



coppers-mom said:


> Keep a close look at her stools and make sure there isn't any blood in her stools. Stop the med and take her in immediately if you see any. Some dogs do better on one NSAID than another.


I absolutely will. In fact, I put off starting her on it until tomorrow. I have Fri-Sat-Sun off from work, so I will be able to keep a closer eye on her. 



coppers-mom said:


> I also used a heating pad daily on Copper's hips and shoulders and it helped him a lot. You might need a heated wrap to get it around her legs, but I sure so recommend some heat too. Just like I use if (when) I overdo things.


I wasn't sure if heat would help inflammation. My vet had said try heat or ice. I tried a heating pad on her and she didn't seem to like it. She DID sit very still for 15 minutes while I held an ice gel pak on her ankle last weekend when it was very bad. She licked my hand almost the entire time. Broke my heart.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Again, I really appreciate the frank honesty from you guys. My vet was also pretty good about saying there ARE dogs who react badly. You guys have given me a clear idea of what to watch for.



Sunrise said:


> I have also had dogs on pain relief for arthritis for 7 years (in the case of a GSD) and 5 years (King) with no lasting side effects other than relief of their pain and inflammation - it is a way that I find acceptable to keep them pain-free and active through their senior years. *BTW: With my Rowdy he found a lot of relief with chiropractors, acupunture and adequan injections* - he actually had some spinal damage in addition to arthritis in his last few years. Casey will be 10 next month, and occassionally needs Metacam.


You know, when I had a stress fracture in my hip, none of the NSAIDs I was put on worked. What finally worked was the acupuncture and physio. So I am a big believer. I might try to find a vet who does it near me. 

My vet also mentioned adequan injections, but suggested seeing first if the Deramaxx worked.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenCamper said:


> I am always very hesitant to reply to a question about NSAIDS because I have not had good experiences with them and my dogs. Brings up some bad feelings for me. But I do accept both sides of opinion with a open mind....
> 
> I do not mean to scare you, trying hard to be neutral on this. IMO I think some dogs have died because people are not aware of side effects caused by NSAID's and they keep giving them. However there have been some dogs that die even when people are closing watching their dogs. Not often percentage wise, but it does happen.


I appreciate this - considering what you went through with your dogs. I want to know all the risks and benefits. It's so hard when you're looking at your dog in pain.. and (obviously) I am hesitant. At the same time, I want to do what I can to make her more comfortable. Last weekend, she was in so much pain, she couldn't get comfortable. She would lie down, get up two minutes later, walk two steps, and lie down again. I was almost in tears. It was Saturday night.. we had to wait until Monday morning to get to the vet. 



GoldenCamper said:


> I will tell you what worked. Acupuncture by a IVAS certified vet. Did Tucker more good than any NSAID. I told Copper'sMom (Teresa) about it when things were no longer working out for her boy and it helped him a lot along with cold laser treatments. Hotel4dogs, DallasGold, Sunrise, and many other members here have seen great results with their dogs too. PG tried the cold laser treatment on her own elbow and raved about it. Give this stuff a try, seriously, don't dismiss it. Some of us had to find out about it the hard way when everything else failed. Supplements can work wonders in the younger days, but there comes a time when they just don't work anymore.


This really interests me - my neighbour uses a chiropractor for her dog, and I had great success myself with acupuncture. I'm sure I'll be able to find an IVAS certified vet here in Toronto. 



GoldenCamper said:


> Limiting her activity of chasing a ball around is a good idea by your vet as it keeps down the inflammation. When our dogs get older we both have to go through a adjustment period for their new lifestyle. I think is harder on us, I know it was for me.
> 
> .Sorry for the novel, just passionate about the whole pain management thing. Seems like NSAID's help provide a quality of life for many dogs, just not mine. There are alternatives (Acupuncture/laser) and I suggest you seek them out.


No apology necessary at ALL. Thank YOU for taking the time to respond so extensively. I know it will be hard on both of us to stop playing ball. It is when she is at her most joyful. It warms my heart when I see her so happy. At least it's warm enough to play ball in the lake for a good four months in the summer...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh - and Golden Camper - I loved the pictures of your sweet old guy in the wagon. What a lucky guy he was to have you to make sure he was happy and still go to enjoy his walks.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55

We used Derramax with Elvis and honestly, I think it allowed us to enjoy him almost a year longer. He was diagnosed with bladder cancer end of August of 2009 and he lived till end of July 2010.

Some days, I couldn't tell he was ever even ill. He still had a lot of puppy in him. 

The only problem we had is he wouldn't take his pills in the end and I used to be able to hand feed him meds before all this. We went from putting them in cheese, pill pockets, to hot dogs, to anything and everything we could think of. He'd just had enough pills and you couldn't pry his mouth open for nothing. I don't think the jaws of life would have got his mouth open. lol 

My dad, bless him, he even put them in cup cakes, buried them in cheeseburgers, pumpkin pie. I mean anything and EVERYTHING. 

I laughed in Henry's puppy class the other day, when they were trying to teach us to give pills. If they only knew, We're experts. 

Good luck, hope it works for your dog as well as it did Elvis. We got to spend a lot more time with him, then I think we would have without it. For sure!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi there! Thanks for your post - I'm always so happy to hear about another dog who's had a good experience with Deramaxx.

Tesia has been on it now since the end of February or so, as needed. I haven't seen her limp in ages (which is SO wonderful) and I know it has helped her with overall stiffness and pain. I was just thinking the other day, she has so much pep and energy again - more days when I look at her and think, "you're full of beans!" There is no greater thing in a 10 year old dog. She can go for a hike, then play ball the very next day, and still be up for another big off-leash or game of ball the third day in a row. That is a big improvement over earlier this year. And her recovery rate is much better, too. 

Thanks for your great story about Elvis. I'm so happy it gave him another pain-free year. Sadly, it sounds like you weren't offered the meat-flavoured chew tabs! My dog loves them - I call them her "treat." She has to sit and give a paw to get one.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread earlier or I would have responded. 

I put Bailey on Deramaxx close to two years ago. I was scared to death after reading all of the stuff on the internet but her arthritis was so bad that when she stood her back legs shook. I had to do something as the Metacam was no longer working. She was unable to walk for any length of time or swim, her very favorite thing to do...
Two years later at the age of 14.5 she can walk off leash for over an hour and can swim like a fish without getting stiff afterwards. She plays with Charlie and is a happy energetic dog for her age. I am so grateful she did and still continues to do well on the drug. It has given her a quality of life she would not otherwise have. 
We test her bloods every year and no problems or issues so far.


----------



## Sweet Girl

14.5!!!! I'm always so thrilled to hear about a Golden at that age - and to hear of one who still has such great love and enjoyment of life! This warms my heart. I hope I'm telling similar stories about my girl in 5 years 

I can't wait til the lake warms up enough to take her to swim. For now, still playing ball, and going for hikes. I'll definitely be having her blood tested regularly, too. 

Thanks for sharing your great experience with Bailey. Do you have any pics of her?


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55

Sweet Girl said:


> Hi there! Thanks for your post - I'm always so happy to hear about another dog who's had a good experience with Deramaxx.
> 
> Tesia has been on it now since the end of February or so, as needed. I haven't seen her limp in ages (which is SO wonderful) and I know it has helped her with overall stiffness and pain. I was just thinking the other day, she has so much pep and energy again - more days when I look at her and think, "you're full of beans!" There is no greater thing in a 10 year old dog. She can go for a hike, then play ball the very next day, and still be up for another big off-leash or game of ball the third day in a row. That is a big improvement over earlier this year. And her recovery rate is much better, too.
> 
> Thanks for your great story about Elvis. I'm so happy it gave him another pain-free year. Sadly, it sounds like you weren't offered the meat-flavoured chew tabs! My dog loves them - I call them her "treat." She has to sit and give a paw to get one.


We had the meat chews, he just tired of medicine after a year and eventually in the very end, we just let him have _whatever_ he wanted including popsicles.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

Sweet Girl said:


> 14.5!!!! I'm always so thrilled to hear about a Golden at that age - and to hear of one who still has such great love and enjoyment of life! This warms my heart. I hope I'm telling similar stories about my girl in 5 years
> 
> I can't wait til the lake warms up enough to take her to swim. For now, still playing ball, and going for hikes. I'll definitely be having her blood tested regularly, too.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your great experience with Bailey. Do you have any pics of her?



So sorry I missed your response! I do have some pics of her but I have a hard time getting them loaded up. I do have some in my gallery.
We can't wait for swimming season to start up again too It's been cold and rainy this spring but I'm hoping it will warm up in the next few weeks.


----------



## TideCrimson

*Dermaxx caused intestinal perforation in my dog*

My dog Murphy...a 9 year old Golden Retriever, recently had TPLO surgery to repair a torn ligament. He was given Dermaxx, along with Tramadol, and a antibiotic. 

He returned home and was doing great. 4 days later, he immediately shut down. We took him in and after ultrasound and other analysis, it was determined he had a perforation in his intestines and it required immediate surgery. 

They said the cause was from Deramaxx. While rare, I wish I could go back in time and have the knowledge after searching to see some of the complaints with this drug. It appears it works fine for most, but I would hope people ask the right questions and pay close attention if they choose it for their own dog. 

The surgery to repair his intestines has not healed and now it is a waiting game. $12,000 later (TPLO + intestinal surgery + hospitalization), and he has a very small chance to survive the next 48 hours. It is sad, but hopefully people can read and consult with vet before taking the drug.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry to hear what happened to your Murphy. 

Thank you for sharing his story, my thoughts are with you and your boy.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry. Thinking of you and your boy.


----------



## fostermom

My thoughts are with you and your pup TideCrimson. I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## LUCKYme

I am a little late to the party but I have seen many dogs on Deramaxx and very few issues. I have a dog with SEVERE degenerative joint disease. We have went through a total hip replacement and are now looking at doing his elbow. With that being said he has been in Rimadyl and Tramadol since he was 4 and he is now 11. We have zero issues. 

In regards to playing ball, you absolutely must stop. I was told this when Lucky was 3 and visited the ortho surgeon. There are very few things worse on their joints than playing catch. So, since it was Luckys most favorite sport we started a new game. I ask him to sit and stay facing away from the yard and then I go hide the ball. I then release him from the stay and encourage him to find it. This is now his most favorite game and very rewarding for him. Gives him a sense of accomplishment and helps to use that brain power  Just get creative


----------



## FUrbina

Sweet Girl said:


> I posted this on the Main Discussion board, but realized maybe it should be here.
> 
> My dear dog will be starting Deramaxx tomorrow. As needed, not daily. My vet suggested I should see almost immediate results on the pain, easing her limp. I am scared to death of side effects.
> 
> My dog is 10; had all the proper blood work done. Her organs are all functioning well, indicating she should be fine with an NSAID. I'm probably just being silly - but I guess it's a bit of a harsh mental step for me. She's on a painkiller. Her pain is not going to go away. And her osteoarthritis is never going to get better. My vet suggested she may have to stop playing ball. I fear she will actually get depressed if she can't play ball.
> 
> It's so hard seeing them get old on the outside when they're still puppies at heart.
> 
> I would love to hear any positive experiences with Deramaxx (and I guess bad ones, too, if I should be worried!).


I understand perfectly what you are going through! 

I have 3 rescued dogs since they were 2 months old; Avatar and Geisha are 12 yrs old going to 13 yrs old, and Nala is turning 4 yrs old this July.

That being said, Avatar has always been active believing that he still a puppy; that is how active he was. Just 2 days ago all of the sudden, he had pain on chest going to his left front leg and was crying. I took him to the Vet on Saturday and the Vet informed me that he is going to his first stage of arthritis; therefore, he can't run or play like he used to...only walk carefully.

Vet prescribed him Deramaxx to start yesterday, Sunday June 25, 2017 for 10 days and then the follow up to see if it does work or if he needs to prescribed something stronger.

I am devastated and crying like a baby because this morning he barely walk and cried...I put him back in the kennel after giving him the medication. I am desperate and would like to know how fast/soon this medication takes to ease the pain and the inflammation?


----------



## Sweet Girl

FUrbina said:


> I understand perfectly what you are going through!
> 
> I have 3 rescued dogs since they were 2 months old; Avatar and Geisha are 12 yrs old going to 13 yrs old, and Nala is turning 4 yrs old this July.
> 
> That being said, Avatar has always been active believing that he still a puppy; that is how active he was. Just 2 days ago all of the sudden, he had pain on chest going to his left front leg and was crying. I took him to the Vet on Saturday and the Vet informed me that he is going to his first stage of arthritis; therefore, he can't run or play like he used to...only walk carefully.
> 
> Vet prescribed him Deramaxx to start yesterday, Sunday June 25, 2017 for 10 days and then the follow up to see if it does work or if he needs to prescribed something stronger.
> 
> I am devastated and crying like a baby because this morning he barely walk and cried...I put him back in the kennel after giving him the medication. I am desperate and would like to know how fast/soon this medication takes to ease the pain and the inflammation?


That was my post back in 2011... and I can tell you, my girl did really well on the Deramaxx. I didn't remember that we started on an as needed basis - because I think we moved to daily pretty quickly. It worked wonders for her. She had no more limp, and my fears of her having to stop playing ball never happened. She ran hard and fast almost to the end of her life. We checked her blood every six months, and there were never any problems. I think it can take several weeks to see the effects. From my memory, however long the vet said it would take, was almost exactly when we started to see results with Tesia. Seeing her walk without a limp again was amazing. I would stick with it - even longer than 10 days if you don't see effects that quickly.


----------



## hayesrupp

DON'T USE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just used it twice on my dog last week- after having gone in for a physical and passing with flying colors, aside from some stiffness in a joint.
The doctor prescribed this medication and he developed an ulcer, which quickly, after probably only a day, led him into sepsis- we lost him after only 3 days- it's possible that he was one out of hundreds who don't react to the drug, but mine was also a golden retriever and maybe they are more susceptible.
I'm warning everyone NOT to take this. I miss my angel! This was not fair!


----------

